# CA finish over dried BLO or Tung Oil?



## Verseven (Dec 6, 2016)

I am pretty new to pen turning.  I have been experimenting with some different finishing technique using BLO and CA finish.  I have been wanting to move away from it because I am having trouble getting a consistent finish and occasional cloudiness.  However I really like the way the oil makes the grain pop.  Does anyone have any experience or advice on possible pitfall, for the following technique.  Put on a few coats of tung oil (let them dry for a day or two between coats) then after drying do a traditional CA finish using layers of thin CA then sanding down to 12000 micro mesh.

Really just looking for a durable finish the keeps the looks (but necessarily the feel) of an oil finish.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Dec 6, 2016)

Have put CA over dried BLO without any problem . Have not tried it over tung oil sealer .


----------



## Skie_M (Dec 6, 2016)

I use Minwax brand "Stain'n'Seal" with the "Natural" look for my base finish, and I apply CA immediately after application, generally using the SAME applicator.

I believe that the Minwax contains boiled linseed oil as one of it's ingredients, which reacts a bit with my CA, giving a nice smooth application and curing the CA very quickly.

I apply the second coat of CA immediately after as well, with a fresh clean applicator.  I give my CA coats after the first one at least 20 - 30 seconds to set before I apply another coat.

When I have achieved the number of coats of CA that I desire, I then sand back the last few coats using 1000 grit paper (wet) and proceed to micromesh.  The 1000 grit is great for knocking off only a few layers while giving me a very level surface to work with.  After the 12,000 grit micromesh, I then apply Plast-X and then Turtle Wax Hard Surface for protection and a beautiful shine ...

If there are any lines or scratches left over that I can see on close examination, I take it to my buffing wheels and quickly work them out.


----------



## Verseven (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks for the input, that is exactly what I was hoping/looking for.  Although I am happy to hear from anyone else with experience with this type of finish.


----------



## KenV (Dec 7, 2016)

There are a number of finishes labeled "tung oil" which have never come close to a tung.  

However if you have a real tung oil made from tung nuts, a CA oil finish works just fine.  I often use walnut bowl finish with CA on wood pens.

A chemist described the reaction as one that creates a polymer of the oil and CA.


----------



## JimB (Dec 7, 2016)

When I do a BLO/CA finish I Don't wait for the BLO to cure. I apply the BLO, wipe off excess and then apply CA. No waiting time inbetween. Repeat as many times as needed. For me the BLO helps the CA go on smoother.


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 7, 2016)

I always put on a coat of BLO to "pop" the grain and color, then wipe off with a dry paper towel, then apply Stick Fast CA Finishing Kit.  No problems at all going over the BLO.  (I use the Stick Fast Finishing Kit at the Center because it is slower setting than regular CA and my visually impaired turners are able to do it themselves with some guidance.  At home I just use regular thin and medium CA.)


----------

